
Fast-Path Loop Unrolling of Non-Counted Loops [pdf] - gbrown_
http://ssw.jku.at/General/Staff/Leopoldseder/manlang2018-fast_path_unrolling_authorpreprint.pdf
======
gbrown_
Title exceeded character limit, hence not being submitted with the verbatim
title of the paper "Fast-Path Loop Unrolling of Non-Counted Loops to Enable
Subsequent Compiler Optimizations".

------
stefs
skimming the paper

> We implemented our approach on top of the GraalVM, a high-performance
> virtual machine for Java, and evaluated it with a set of Java and JavaScript
> benchmarks in terms of peak performance, compilation time and code size
> increase. We show that our approach can improve performance by up to 150%
> while generating a median code size and compile-time increase of not more
> than 25%. Our results indicate that fast-path unrolling of non-counted loops
> can be used in practice to increase the performance of Java applications.

150% of non-counted loop speed or 150% of total application speed? i suspect
the first. i wonder how prevalent those kind of loops are ...

ah:

> We evaluated our implementation on top of the GraalVM by running and
> analyzing a set of industry-standard benchmarks.

for the Java DaCapo suite it looks like it didn't do much except making the
variability of the jython runtime more unpredictable.

throughput for javascript jetstream looks good.

